# Lost Shorthair-UPDATE: FOUND SAFE



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

With the elk hunt coming up this weekend I thought I'd post in here.

A buddy was up Hobble Creek hunting grouse Monday evening and lost his dog. Its a shorthair and goes by the name "Otis". Or "Scrotis" if your mad at him. He will have a blue nylon collar with worn down registration tags. He was lost just up the road from the Shingle Mill turnoff, near Two Tom hill. If found PLEASE take him to the Utah County animal shelter or alert the DWR or Forest Service. All agencies have been notified to keep an eye out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Lost Shorthair-Hobble Creek/Diamond Fork*

Hopefully someone finds him! Not much worse than losing a dog.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Lost Shorthair-Hobble Creek/Diamond Fork*

Thats a real bummer, lets hope hes found.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Lost Shorthair-Hobble Creek/Diamond Fork*

UPDATE: FOUND SAFE AND SOUND

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lost Shorthair-Hobble Creek/Diamond Fork*



cfarnwide said:


> UPDATE: FOUND SAFE AND SOUND
> 
> Thanks for your concern!


Nice!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Lost Shorthair-Hobble Creek/Diamond Fork*

No doubt, glad he was found.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My buddy left his number with the Forest Service crew grading the road. They spotted him today, drove to town and gave him a call. Guess the dog was pretty freaked out and was snarling at my buddy. Once he snapped out of it he was the happiest dog on earth at that moment!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

That's great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------

